# 1X option: The Red Dot Optic



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Guys, I've been working with a red dot on my Triumph and thought I would share the results with you.

The one I'm using is a Truglo 30MM with a 5MOA dot which can be switched between red and green. Unlike a 1X scope which reduces the FOV and target, when you look through this optic, what you see is what you get. If a 1X scope afforded the same depth and FOV, I would be more than happy with it. Like the 1X scope, the dot is on the same focal plane as the target.

The red/green dot optic works very well out to 100 yards, which is about as far as I want to shoot any muzzleloader at game (contrary to popular pro-trad belief not every modern ML shooter/hunter is looking to make 250 yard shots). The 5 MOA dot covers 5" at 100 yards. With a good rest, 75 yards is well within the accurate capabilities of this optic.

I find that I see the green dot much better in low light than the red. I also found that when switching between red & green the POI does not shift. It has held zero without any problems.

This optic comes with integral Weaver mounts and scope caps, both thoughtful features. It's also affordable; with a little internet shopping, I found mine for $51. Even got one with the same camo as the Triumph's stock & forearm, so it looks good on the rifle.

I think that any battery operated sighting system that has to be used in late season in ND is a gold embossed invitation for Mr. Murphy to join the party, but after testing it and the 1X scope, IMO the red dot optic is currently the best option for those like myself, for whom open sights aren't an option....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for the info


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

NDT.
I'm glad you like the Dot sight. BUT, there is a true 1X scope out there.

Traditions has a 1X32 blued scope for $50, and 2 camo versions for $79 or so..Comparing the field of view and clarity compared to my TC 1X20 scope the Traditions is WAY better. It does have a little parallex, and the crosshair covers 5" or 6" of the target at 100 yards. But if you just center where you wanna hit it shoots fine. It is still a better sight picture then open sights at 100 yards.
I went with a scope for just the Mr. Murphy reasons you stated.
Here's what it looks like on my Yukon. 









I used it to harvest a couple doe's during the ML season and it worked flawlessly. Even in low light I could still see the crosshairs clearly.

Like you, this is the first full year I've used an inline during ML season. 
Last year, I had an older Bushnell Holo sight during the last part of ML season on it, and didn't like the red reticle at first and last light.
Here's the sight picture with the holo sight.









This year, I was more then happy with the ability to place a more accurate killing shot, and the reliability of the inline.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'd sure like to find one and take a look through it Jim. Checked Cabelas and Scheels in GF and they didn't carry them.

If it actually provides the same depth and field of view as the naked eye and doesn't reduce the image, it would be the first and only 1X scope I've ever seen made by *any *company that does so...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i bought a cheapo red dot on ebay. it just has the dot no ring, a small piece of glass and doesent magnify nothing. i fixed it to my .357 for target shooting and she works fine for your general area point and click.... but not to well on accuracy.

now on my 12 guage, for turkey, i used it up to about 35 yards on a HR model 088 single shot. that did fairly well. it had to be mounted at the end of the barrel due to its a thin guage barrel, not drilled and tapped. did pretty good.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I used a cheap red dot on my 358. It handled the recoil and was accurate enough for my purposes, so I see no reason it would not work on a muzzy. I, too, have trouble with open sights, parallax, depth perception through a scope, so if I have a scope, I want it to be a SCOPE (4x+). If I can't have that, I prefer a red dot. I found one online for REAL cheap (<$20). It's working so far. I understand some states laws require a scope of no more than 1x for muzzle loaders, so I doubt I would ever use one. I do have a pistol with a 2-7x. Guess how low I set it?


----------

